# iTunes won't run on and win 7 64-bit



## Sooners89 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,

I just purchased a new win 7 home premium machine (64-bit), but for some reason, I can't get iTunes 64-bit software to work on the new machine. It kind of worked once or twice, but then stopped working. I've since tried the following, none seems to work

1. Uninstalled and reinstalled (or attempted to). The reinstall made it through the install process maybe once with iTunes ver 9.x 64-bit. However, when I double-clicked on ITunes, the computer spins for a few secs, then just moves on without opening ITunes. 
2. I then uninstalled again (itunes, quicktime, bounjour, apple install helper. . . all the apple stuff), went through Windows Install Cleanup software utility, and deleted some temp files in the users/appdata/'my user name' folder. I also deleted any other folders I could find related to apple as this was the only apple software I had. 
I tried reinstalling again. However, this time I got 'unable to write to key: uknown/components/. . . .'. So then I went to the registry (using regedit) and attempted to grant 'full access' rights to these keys under the user, administrator, system users -- then apply to children, etc. But it would always find another key and give me a similar error. Eventually Win 7 wouldn't let me make the "allow full access" to the registry keys. I can't remember the exact error message on this one.
I then tried going through these same steps again via a brand new administrator account. Same problems.
3. Then ITunes 10 was released. I got through the install there, but now back to the original problem. There's an icon for ITunes on my desktop, but when I try and run the program, it gives me the 'thinking circle (similar to the old hourglass in win xp), but then gives up and no Itunes opens up. 

I've gone through Apples troubleshooting guides, run registry cleaners using glary utilities and tweaknow regcleaner, nothing has worked so far.

anyone else having similar issues? if so how did you fix? any other trouble-shooting ideas would be appreciated. 

Incidentally, the only other program that is giving me fits is acrobat reader. When I try updating to 9.3, it gives me the windows error 1402. All other programs have been working fine (knock on wood).


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...s/thread/842043c9-6f1c-451e-9257-940793ab6478

working through this did for me


----------



## Sooners89 (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks for the response. 

I've tried all these steps and still have the same issues. However, when going through the 'delete the users/'user name'/appdata/local/temp folder, I received the following.
even when attempting to delete the appdata/local/temp folder, even while in safe mode:

"The action can't be completed because the file is open in another program.
Close the file and try again.
FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt
Type: Text Document
Size: 0 bytes
Date modified: 6/28/2010 6:58 PM"

after restart in normal mode, went back to 'my user name'/appdata/local/temp folder
these files/folders were in the temp folder
pdk-'my user name'-3176 folder
'pdk-'my user name'-4440 folder
FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt file
LuUpdater.log file (this one I could delete).

all the others, get the same error message as outlined above.

I tried going into the other user names on the PC to delete the 'user name'/appdata/local/temp folder.
However, under one user, I get the error (even though I'm administrator):
"You need permission to perform this action
You require permission from 'pc name'\'user name' to make changes to this folder
Temp
Date created 7/14/2010 2:27 PM"

an odd thing (at least to me). iTunes installs to the 'Program Files (x86)' folder.
reinstalled itunes - same issues. it's on the desktop, but for some reason won't run when I try double-clicking the icon. also, interesting that when I plug the iphone in, itunes doesn't come up as one of the device options under 'autoplay'.


----------

